# E-Lander MAGS IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

The mako group is selling E-Lander AR mags for 18.80 each. I have read good thing about them online. HOWEVER when I sined up to buy 6 the same day I had $1000 in fraudulant charges on my CC. I want to know if anyone here has seen or heard of these mags. I dont want anyone else to get scammed if this is what it is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds fishy to me...pun intended !


----------

